# Engine Warning Light-Ford Focus



## bobaloulou (23 May 2006)

Hi

The engine warning light came on, on my car this morning, and stayed on, I did notice that that car was slightly jumpy when stopped a lights and stuff. Im sure i smelled a faint burning smell when i got out of the car. The manual only told me it was an engine warning light and that i should go and see my ford dealer.

Just wondering if anyone might have some suggestions as to what the issue could be. I bought the car in Kilkenny(6 weeks ago!), but i am in Dublin until Friday, and Im not sure i should be driving with this light until then.

Cheers


----------



## Frank (23 May 2006)

2 Options

1. Take it into the closest ford dealer and get them to have a look.

2. Stick some tape over the light ALA Homer Simpson. 

If the light is coming on and staying on I would be looking at it, rather than risk serious damage.


----------



## bobaloulou (23 May 2006)

Thanks Frank

Called AA, forgot i had cover! Turns out its the Coil Pack?! Anyway they are towing it to Carlow, and Im getting a replacment car for 2 days.
TG for AA!


----------



## SteelBlue05 (23 May 2006)

Yes the good old coil, they go every 60k miles or so in the Focus, had to replace mine twice. Its only 80 or 90 euro for the part but best to get it replaced before it goes.

Another thing you may notice as the car gets older (well mine was 6 years old at the time) is that on very cold mornings when you turn the key to start it that the needles on the dash will all go to the max, this is just a warning that the battery is getting a little weak. Replace the battery if you want, its not really a problem.


----------



## bobaloulou (23 May 2006)

SteelBlue05 said:
			
		

> Yes the good old coil, they go every 60k miles or so in the Focus, had to replace mine twice. Its only 80 or 90 euro for the part but best to get it replaced before it goes.
> 
> There is only 34k miles on my car...should i be worried that these have gone at such low mileage?, its a 01 car though


----------

